# Liste für Exception



## netty (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwo eine Liste / Übersicht von schon vorhandenen Exception wie IOException, FileNotFoundException usw.


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2005)

API?


----------



## mic_checker (23. Mai 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/overview-summary.html

Dann kannst du wenn du z.B. auf java.io gehst ne Exception Summary einsehen....


----------



## netty (23. Mai 2005)

Danke! Das Hillft mir schon weiter


----------

